# Ceado E7 to Brasilia RR55od



## tobyjrn6 (Dec 22, 2016)

So i've got on really well with my e7 but sort of desperate to get ahold of an OD grinder. 2 questions:

1) if anyone has any experience with the two (or similar) am I likely to get a similar grind quality from an RR55 when compared with the E7 - the E7 appears to be higher retail price for a doser grinder vs an OD, either implying significantly better quality or paying for Ceado name...

2) would £250 for a used Brasilia in good nick be suitable, don't really have anything to gauge used prices against.

Cheers,

Toby


----------

